# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Μια διαφορετική ανθοδέσμη

## Avdiritis

Σήμερα μ'έπιασε η προκοπή και βγήκα στους αγρούς παρά το κρύο και μάζεψα διάφορα καλούδια για το ζευγαράκι μου, κυρίως τσουκνίδα αλλά και μερικά λουλουδάκια απο ζωχούς αν δεν κάνω λάθος καθώς και απο ένα άλλο φυτό που το έχω δει αναρτημένο στο αντίστοιχο τοπικ, μόνο που δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά του. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν μιας και μάζεψα πολλά να τα βάλω σε κομένο μπουκάλι (σαν βάζο ένα πράγμα) και να τα τοποθετήσω στα κλουβιά τους (το ζευγάρι το έχω με χώρισμα μετά απο παροτρίνσεις μελών σε άλλο τόπικ μιας και είχαμε τσακωμούς έντονους), έτσι θα είναι πιο ζωντανά την επόμενή μέρα. Οι αντιδράσεις τους μόνο θετικές χαρακτηρίζονται πέσαν με τα μούτρα. Μερικές φωτό


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

το τριτο ειναι το σενεκιο που ειναι γνωστο στους εκτροφεις και σαν γαρδελοχορτο .με αμφιλεγομενες ουσιες στο εσωτερικο του αλλα αποδεδειγμενα οτι οι καρδερινες το τρωνε (τον σπορο του εκει βεβαια ) πολυ στη φυση

----------

